# 17th MPOC Graduation



## mcpd704

Congratulations to all 44 members of the 17th MPOC who graduated from the MBTA Transit Police Academy today and best of luck with your law enforcement Careers!


----------



## 209

Congrats ALL!!! Be Safe out there.


----------

